# Not a Halloween prop.....yet



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

flaming-pants-push-a.html

This video subject has great potential for the big H (IMHO).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was pretty funny - there must be an engineering department on campus


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is cool..the motion of the legs is creepy.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah when engineering students go bad...


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Now if it exploded....I would give it a thumbs Up...back to the drawing board I say


----------

